# Don't get blowed up!



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You can't fix stupid.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Can we prevent them from procreating? :dunno:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Oldman said:


> Can we prevent them from procreating? :dunno:


Yeah, they could've just not extinguished the avy bomb that was about to take them out.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

This is why I don't really care for uphill skinning at a resort. During hours you are going against the grain, down hill travelers are going fast and not always in very good control.

Then you have other operations as listed above, snow cat grooming, etc. If I was the ski area operator, I'd shut it down now. 

If you need to get a "safe" skin in, there are plenty of options outside of the resort boundaries. If you can't figure out where those are, then you probably shouldn't have backcountry gear anyway.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Didn't sign up for the full read....... Having some trouble getting my head around just what the controversy might be? 

Oh my head hurts today. :dizzy:


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Oldman said:


> Didn't sign up for the full read....... Having some trouble getting my head around just what the controversy might be?
> 
> Oh my head hurts today. :dizzy:


Yeah, migraine city here too. So these people skinned up the resort legally (it seems), were turned around because of the avalanche mitigation work and for whatever reason chose the wrong route to get down? That's what happened? 

Not the smartest move, sure, but if they were up there in the legally allowed time frame why was avalanche mitigation going on at the same time? If they skinned up outside the allotted hours then they were trespassing and uphill rule is fine as is so why is it being questioned? 

Clearly, I'm not getting the logic here.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Meh, I am just sick of getting people here and there bitching about resorts not allowing skinning, how it's public land, and their rights are being taken away. It's fucking retarded for the most part. So many other options that are safe without all the bullshit going on.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

the controversy is ongoing, there is a faction that would like for all uphill travel to be stopped, and this incident is being construed into Exhibit 1A


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Meh, I am just sick of getting people here and there bitching about resorts not allowing skinning, how it's public land, and their rights are being taken away. It's fucking retarded for the most part. So many other options that are safe without all the bullshit going on.


Our resort is in a provincial park and is public land. But it's clearly in our rules to not allow any sort of activity that isn't directly related to using the lifts to go up, and slide down on skis/board/tele...

We have a lease with the province to operate the resort and operate it within our definition of safety!

Interesting to read our rules on rope ducking/poaching though. The mountains that surround the resort are public land, so people are free to do what they want on that land. If somebody is caught using the lifts to access that land though, their lift tickets can be cut.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

the only people skinning a resort should be employees getting a quick run before work with communication with snow operations.

I swear anyone who is skinning up during regular hours just wants to be looked at.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> I swear anyone who is skinning up during regular hours just wants to be looked at.


This is the truth.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Obviously not BC savvy at an elementary level...of not recognizing avy potential and then just plain retarded not heeding directions of the patrollers...those folks ought to be ticketed and fined for hindering/obstructing avy work and thus putting themselves and others in danger. 

But it makes sense for the area/resort to shut down uphill travel or just limit to a specific track/area that leads to a bc gate.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

I used skinned up brighton quite a bit this early season to access public land outside the lease area as it is the highest point to start at in big cottonwood canyon and things weren't quite filled in yet at lower elevations. But I made sure to get off the slopes by them time the lifts started spinning since I didn't want to be looked at. I also wasn't trying to ride anything that was controlled. Sounds like those guys were trying to poach the resorts pow.

There are gangs of rando guys who skin uphill all day at brighton. Word on the street is that they don't even like the down. Just doin it for exercise. Weirdos.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

At Whitefish last week, I noticed ALOT of people skinning up...granted they have signs indicating where "uphill traffic" should go. That said, I have never saw that many people skinning up a hill before. Maybe they have shot themselves in the foot by making the mountain so skin friendly. 

anyhow, those people are stupid....if patrol says "hey we are doing avy control and blowing charges over there" what possible reason do you have for ignoring them....:dunno:


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Interesting to read our rules on rope ducking/poaching though. The mountains that surround the resort are public land, so people are free to do what they want on that land. If somebody is caught using the lifts to access that land though, their lift tickets can be cut.


And if the person replies they did NOT have a lift ticket, is that the end of it...??? I mean, they don't have a right to search etc surely...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Kevin137 said:


> And if the person replies they did NOT have a lift ticket, is that the end of it...??? I mean, they don't have a right to search etc surely...


Yeah, there's one out of bounds run that leads back into the resort, so if they said they didn't have a ticket, we'd probably escort them back out of bounds?!? :dunno:


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

wouldn't like to get blown up by these guys...







Massive Avalanche above Stevens Pass - Avalanche Control - YouTube


----------



## kwillo (Jan 11, 2013)

mhaas said:


> wouldn't like to get blown up by these guys...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy sheeeeeeeeet, that was insane, cheers for posting.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That video is so awesome. Flying with 50lb charges has to be nerve racking. That was one hell of a pregnant pillow too. Stevens had been trying to blast that for several days. No wonder why they wanted to do that. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kwillo (Jan 11, 2013)

killclimbz said:


> That video is so awesome. Flying with 50lb charges has to be nerve racking. That was one hell of a pregnant pillow too. Stevens had been trying to blast that for several days. No wonder why they wanted to do that.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


What size would this be? 3-4?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I am pretty sure they will classify that as a D4. Looked like that would take anything out in it's path.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Even crazier yet - Stevens has an Abrams tank from the first desert storm that they use to do blasting as well. Launch some mortars, ma'fuckas!


----------

